# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena,menstruatie en bloedverdunners

## Karin1966

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een vraagje...
Op 22 november heb ik mijn eerste Mirena laten plaatsen (au au).
Nu, de 17de (dus bijna een maand later) heb ik nog steeds last van bloedverlies.
Ik word er een beetje gek van.

Is er misschien hier iemand die een Mirena heeft en net als ik bloedverdunners (acenocoumarol) slik ?
Moet ik gewoon geduld hebben of teruggaan naar mijn huisarts ?

Groeten van Karin

----------


## galadriel008

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik heb een vraagje...
> Op 22 november heb ik mijn eerste Mirena laten plaatsen (au au).
> Nu, de 17de (dus bijna een maand later) heb ik nog steeds last van bloedverlies.
> Ik word er een beetje gek van.
> 
> Is er misschien hier iemand die een Mirena heeft en net als ik bloedverdunners (acenocoumarol) slik ?
> Moet ik gewoon geduld hebben of teruggaan naar mijn huisarts ?
> ...


Hallo Karin....

Ik heb 5 jaar een mirena gehad en heb in het begin 3 maanden hevige bloedingen en pijnen gehad...Daarna ben ik 3 jaar niet meer ongesteld geweest...Echt nergens meer last van. 
Geen wisselstemmingen of huilbuien. Geen huidproblemen meer ..
Echt helemaal niets ..
Dus volhouden....!!!
Wat je wel kan doen is primolut aan je huisdokter vragen.
Dat stopt de bloeding een beetje want iedere keer tot je nek toe vol zitten is ook geen hobby...

ik heb na 5 jaar mijn mirena laten verwijderen omdat ik kinderen wil ,maar anders zou ik er zo weer aan beginnen...
Sterkte en volhouden...

groetjes Galadriel008

----------

